# Video cameras



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I came across this little camera that looks well suited for mounting on a model train. I wondered if anyone has experience with one of these? Hard to argue with the price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/32GB-Hidde...HD-Mini-Video-Recorder-Camcorder/263643212946


----------



## dlkeys (Apr 23, 2018)

That looks really interesting. I bet you could Velcro that to a flat surface very easily. I don't know about the video quality, etc. But for the price, I have to try it. 

Here's a link to the "Buy it Now" version if you are impatient like me and don't want to wait out the auction. You will also need to get a micro SD card (up to 32G) to make it all work. I have plenty of those lying around. 

I'll post some videos when I get the product. It is coming from China so it might be a while. hwell:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

A tiny lens like that may not produce as good a video image as you hope.
You might consider the Sony GoPro cams.
This is the Sony AS20. It produces HD video and includes sound.
Internal battery and video storage and works with an app on your mobile phone so you can see what your recording and control the camera on and off functions.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> A tiny lens like that may not produce as good a video image as you hope.


They're getting pretty good at stuff with those small lenses. The ones on both my smartphone and my home security system take really good pictures with a lens about the size of the headlamp on an HO locomotive.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I had one that looked like a car key fob that took "okay" video from my RC airplane. On a lot of the cheap electronic stuff from China the buy it now price is usually cheaper than the auction price by the time it's done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider the one that I use, the Mobius camera.

Mobius Full HD Sports Camera 1080P 30FPS 720P 60FPS









Here's a video I shot with it. This one wasn't the full resolution, YouTube crunches them, but it's decent. This was one of the first outings of my LionChief Plus Camelback with the camera mounted.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd consider the one that I use, the Mobius camera.
> 
> Mobius Full HD Sports Camera 1080P 30FPS 720P 60FPS
> 
> ...


You made me a believer! Also, a very nice layout! Is this in your new home?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been looking into quadcopters lately, and there are a range of cameras available that have the video transmitter built into them already. I'm still looking into the receivers though, but if you could plug it into the USB port of a laptop then you'd be all set for wireless real-time monitoring of a train.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

*GoPro Hero5 Session*

$200 at BestBuy. 1.5" and it will Bluetooth or WIFI to your phone/laptop. 4K, but also faster frame rates with lower resolution. 

I don't have experience with this model, so I don't know about the sound quality. (Nobody beats Sony in the sound department). But the picture quality is amazing.

At 1.5" I think I can push this along N scale with no problems.

I'm watching for a DJI Mavic Pro camera -- that would be the best option for a gimbal stabilized camera that would allow you to "look around" as you move down the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> You made me a believer! Also, a very nice layout! Is this in your new home?


I only wish that would fit in my basement!  It's the NJ-HR layout, it's enormous!

This is just a clip from their webpage.



> _The layout is in three distinct sections: the Southern Division features a large passenger terminal and a four track subway system, the Central Division features five mainlines and numerous crossovers and the Northern Division features a large yard with steam and diesel servicing facilities.
> 
> The dimensions of the layout are 185.5 feet in length by an average width of 30 feet. The layout is located on the third floor of a building in a room 250 feet by 50 feet with unobstructed views. The building is an old silk mill hence we named our room Silk City Station.
> 
> The “Red” line encircles the whole layout and consists of 420 feet of track that is almost 4 scale miles. _


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

dlkeys said:


> Here's a link to the "Buy it Now" version if you are impatient like me and don't want to wait out the auction.


Oops, I guess I didn't realize the link I posted was an auction. I also found a similar item on Amazon that might be the same camera.

https://www.amazon.com/CamRom-Camera-Portable-Camcorder-Recorder/dp/B0711H91L2

I'm also a fan of the Mobius. This just might be a cheaper alternative if you're willing to give up some image quality and maybe user friendliness.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've tried a number of the really cheap camera similar to this one. However, I gave up too much image quality, the Mobius really does a great job.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd consider the one that I use, the Mobius camera.
> 
> Mobius Full HD Sports Camera 1080P 30FPS 720P 60FPS
> 
> ...


Thanks John! I was impressed so I ordered a Mobius on Ebay. However, when I was trying to set it up I got the following: "The selected camera is a known COUNTERFEIT Mobius. It is of very low quality.
If sold as a Mobius, here are some suggestions of what to do:
♦ Request a full refund from the seller.
♦ If purchased on eBay or Amazon report as counterfeit.
♦ Open a Buyer Protection case if necessary.
♦ Counterfeit products should not be returned, they should be destroyed!
♦ See here for more information:
http://www.buymobius.com/fakes".
I should have looked closer and not fell to the cheapest price. I have asked for a return. Waiting...:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Further my counterfeit post, I thought that this would be of interest: https://www.buymobius.com/pages/how-to-tell-if-a-mobius-camera-is-counterfeit-or-fake


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine is buried in a pile of boxes, but I know it does at least 1080P at 30 FPS, and it's decent video. Truthfully, when I bought it, I just looked for the cheapest price, so it may be a fake.  All my videos are .MOV files, and they are recorded at 1080P, so it passes some of the "genuine" criteria.


----------

